# Haiku Thread



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Definition: an unrhymed verse form of Japanese origin having three lines containing usually five, seven, and five syllables respectively

_Here's a thread to write
A haiku of any kind
Night, morning or noon!_


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

New day approaches
Pure, fresh hope washes away
Yesterday's setbacks


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

When a newer hurt
Opens up an older wound
Both will heal slower


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Well, I think what I actually do is write a sentence 13 syllables long lol. There was a guy on Friendster who started a haiku thread and his haikus were sublime!

I wish others would participate


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Whats all this I thought?
Shall I try my hand at this?
Corydulos has


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Ernest Scribbler said:


> Whats all this I thought?
> Shall I try my hand at this?
> Corydulos has


  I'm loving it!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Haiku is good fun
My first attempt made you smile
That's gotta be good

.. and

A five seven five
not a seven five seven
keeps you in the groove

.... and as you had a suspicion that I might be part Cyborg (in the Pi thread) I
have do one in my native tongue.

1 0 1 1
1 1 1 0 1 1
1 1 1 0

Of course this must be read out in a Robotic 'Bender' voice from Futurama!


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Ernest Scribbler said:


> *I might my part Cyborg* (in the Pi thread) I
> have do one *in my native tongue *.
> 
> 1 0 1 1
> ...


The above statements are direct quotes (emphasis added by editor) of other-than-flesh-and-blood origin. Only a positronic brain conceives of using color-coded panels representing numerical values to reflect the constant used to calculate the circumference of a circle and call that _*art*_! And then does a binary haiku in his 'native language'!

Case rested.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Ha ha - brilliant, I love that. Your Haiku thread has been very amusing & productive.

My previous post
An error was detected
Reboot was required

......"I might my part Cyborg"....Auto-corrected after sensor alert to .... "I might be part Cyborg"............
...... Your edited post will require a manual correction override ......verify your update and save.
...... Intervention refurbishment complete.
...... Log out procedure now employed.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

*Finishing Touches to Sophia*

With pencil in hand
Sophia must be shaded
The deadline is near


Note: Robot Hand by Andrew Lin at Trimble Sketchup Warehouse


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Sophia's beauty
Deserves the finest artist
You meet the challenge


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Be truthful, Ernest
That robotic hand we see
Is actually yours!


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Make the best of time
Day, night, neither good nor bad
But how we use them


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

All night with Debbie
Harry that is, it is hard
to catch her beauty

...steady! It's my latest Portrait I'm having a little difficulty with.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Ernest Scribbler shall overcome said:


> All night with Debbie
> Harry that is, it is hard
> to catch her beauty
> 
> ...steady! It's my latest Portrait I'm having a little difficulty with.


If it were simple
The effort would lack glory
When you reached your goal


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Nicely put! ... See my post to Jeff on Bonn Scott thread concerning Debbie


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Times flies like arrow
Fruit flies like a banana
Loose quote, Groucho Marx


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

P.M. a Beatle
Are beetles like grasshoppers?
Grasshoppers like Paul


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Previous Haiku
has promptly been updated
For Syllable count


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Ha ha! Poor (actually, quite rich) Paul falling prey to a plague of grasshoppers! He must've been singing 'Strawberry Fields' and got the wee blokes famished!


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

A handy Songbook


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Hope against itself
Laid in the dirt of defeat
Like a seed I grow


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Hoist water chop wood
Become enlightened by God
Hoist water chop wood


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Without an anchor
Even large vessels can drift
Never lose purpose


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Man has his regrets
Some, yes, for things he has done
More for things not done


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Two snails rob turtle
Turtle reports to police
"It happened so fast!"


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

corydulos said:


> Man has his regrets
> Some, yes, for things he has done
> More for things not done


Procrastination
Not something to be proud of
get up and get on


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

The meaning of life
A binary encoding
On a brand new build


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Ernest Scribbler said:


> The meaning of life
> A binary encoding
> On a brand new build


Just as expected
A cyborg reduces life
To binary code

But the 'borg was made
Just as its code was written
Just like DNA


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

corydulos said:


> Just as expected
> A cyborg reduces life
> To binary code
> 
> ...


A brand new building
Displays New Art, (DNA)
The answer is there

Take another look
The pattern of the windows
Staring in your face


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

*silly corydulos*

Half sugar jelly
How do I compensate that?
Use twice the amount


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Sugar the killer
A modern day disaster
Do not be tempted


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

As you approach it
The new Gallery building
Shouts 'Here's the number'


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

In useless anger
Butterflies flap wings harshly
Blowing friends away


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Say "haiku" quickly
Some may respond, "God bless you"
Believing you sneezed


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

What do we call 'squared'
Although in truth it is round?
Circle's area

[_dedicated to Ernest Scribbler_]


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Waiting for our lunch
One order eaten by two
'Food tastes better shared'


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Janitor by trade
I clean other people's mess
At least I get paid


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

An artistic bent
I make an almigthy mess
Alas not one cent


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Ernest Scribbler said:


> An artistic bent
> I make an almigthy mess
> Alas not one cent


The same here buddy
If my art was my living
I'd quickly be dead!


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

This Artist Forum
Full of talented people
You inspire me


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Congratulations!
You have made one hundred posts
A Senior now!


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Ernest Scribbler said:


> Congratulations!
> You have made one hundred posts
> A Senior now!


I was gonna go there haiku style but then got too bashful


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

It's been way too long!
Here's another unrhymed verse
In 5-7-5


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

corydulos said:


> It's been way too long!
> Here's another unrhymed verse
> In 5-7-5


Nice to see you back
The forum needs your comments
You stir it up nice


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks Mister Ernest
It's really nice to be missed
I missed you folks too!


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Washed the car today
Bet you'll know what I'll say next:
Out of nowhere-_*rain*_


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Feeling disgusted:
Trusting things I used to doubt,
Doubt what I trusted


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

A joke for today:
What's a nose with no body?
Well..._*nobody nose*!_


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

It's been a long week
Cleaned more bathrooms in four days
Than a normal _month_


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Dying ev'ryday
The art of saying "Thank you"
In kind, "You're welcome"


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

This is why we live
The folk dead in yesterdays
Dreamed our tomorrows


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

And as we look back
The ghosts that we remember
Guide us to the dawn


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

New pic of Audrey
A new commision for me
Your past words inspire


----------

